# Next board for next week.



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

And maybe the Jones Hovercraft 164


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

i want a personal heli


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve just treated myself with an Amplid Pentaquark 158 2020, it’s on its way. It will join my UNW8 163 as an ice carver.

My GF asked ‚But you just got this white board (Korua CR59) 2 weeks ago?’.
I’ve replied ‚Yes Honey but desperate times call for desperate measures’.

I feel better now, a new board is better than Prozac.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah, when you can't go ride: BUY MORE BOARDS!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hmm, might run out of boards.. Should we buy all the boards? Just in case?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I just got a board. It will make me happy for 2-3 weeks. Then I’m back to lurking boards probably.
I think I need some new apparel now so I can strap-in with a fresh cool look on the carpet ?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

My First Call is at the DHL service point 
Getting it later when the crowds go home.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Everyday I'm huslin' 


Snowdaddy said:


> And maybe the Jones Hovercraft 164


Rides more like a 168-170


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Everyday I'm huslin'
> 
> Rides more like a 168-170


Yes, I noticed it had quite a long effective edge as well as that long sidecut.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

So, 
At the moment my quiver is

Sims Tom Sims Pro 2019 159W
Jones Mind Expander 2019 158
Party Platter 2020 147
Amplid Surfari (not ridden yet)

I went 147 on the PP based on Angry advice and the fact that I was really curious about a really small size. My Large Pilots are slightly out of the board at the back foot and I am already further than reference stance. 
So i may change that to a PP 152 or more for Amplid Dada. 

I am pretty covered with the Sims as my daily, it carves well and is actually quite playful I find at my weight in the tip and tail. I'll have the Surfari for even more serious carving and harder charging freeride. 
The Mind Expander is amazing as a pow board as well as in slush, and rides switch reasonably well. 

Anyway, as we all know, I'll still need to look at new boards. 
Aside of the Dada, I guess at some point I'll want a swallow tail. 
The Storm Chaser is the dream but too specific for what I do. So more something like the Dart or the Aloha Vibes?

And there are the boards that always come cheap at season end: Slush Slasher, Sushi...

At the moment, looking at the Sushi as I am curious about this reverse directional flex, plus it is french, clearly a crazy shape and I love the graphic. 

I have also been quite intrigued by the redesign of the Flagship. 

I feel I am one board away of curing myself, but I may have been there before...

And please, don't get me started on bindings


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Anyway, as we all know, I'll still need to look at new boards


I laughed hard there ?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> I laughed hard there ?


Weird, I know some people who would not...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't really feel like I have a daily driver. If I had to pick one it would probably be the Tracer. But the Pencil if I could actually only keep one board. I need to try the Tracer in some pow 

I feel like I only need one more board now. ?

Edit: Or a personal helicopter.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I feel like I only need one more board now. ?


This makes me wonder: do I spend time on this forum because there are cool people who know loads about snowboarding? 
Or am I just here as you all help me justify my vice?



Yeahti87 said:


> My GF asked ‚But you just got this white board (Korua CR59) 2 weeks ago?’.
> I’ve replied ‚Yes Honey but desperate times call for desperate measures’.
> 
> I feel better now, a new board is better than Prozac.


Well, I may have my answer...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

LeDe said:


> This makes me wonder: do I spend time on this forum because there are cool people who know loads about snowboarding?
> Or am I just here as you all help me justify my vice?


I don't know anything about snowboarding! I strap in, point it at what I think is downhill, and just go...


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I need to try the Tracer in some pow


The tracer really surprised me in pow. It wasnt very deep but I found it quite nimble and with and just a little bit more weight on the backleg it floated great.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I really want to get on the Korua bandwagon, the pencil and dart appeal to me the most, maybe even the pencil+ if its not too much board. General carving and then I will also take it to Japan next year if I get one.

I just picked up a Capita Outerspace Living 156 on sale but I may need a split-board considering the resorts down here might not even open this year at all.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The Pentaquark has arrived.
Compared to my UNW8 a bit softer torsionally, same stiffness nose to tail.
Way stiffer than the Surfari.
Unfortunately that’s all I can say for the next several months ☹


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> The Pentaquark has arrived.
> Compared to my UNW8 a bit softer torsionally, same stiffness nose to tail.
> Way stiffer than the Surfari.
> Unfortunately that’s all I can say for the next several months [emoji852]
> ...


Wait a second, are you buying the entire amplid line?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Wait a second, are you buying the entire amplid line?


Not only Amplid hah
I have the UNW8 163 and the Pentaquark 158 now.
One of these will stay in the quiver as a stiff full camber icy shit carver. They both have over 130 cm effective edge (along the sidecut) mhmm. I don’t know why Amplid is not putting this number in their specs.


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll take that Surfari off your hands if you need to clear the quiver a bit. [emoji6]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The_Stigs said:


> I'll take that Surfari off your hands if you need to clear the quiver a bit. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My friend owns the Surfari 157, it’s just in my flat cos he’s asked me to wax it and resharpen it for him.
But of course, if I see a deal on a 161 Surfari I’ll grab it.

I’ve introduced like 7-8 friends to snowboarding so far and as I don’t let them blow their money on a typical Burton Custom Flying V or let the local shops prey on them early (what happened to me when I started), they have the money to spend later on on proper boards they enjoy (we have some beginner boards we pass on).

This way, with my 8-10 boards circulating in my gear-whorish quiver a season and each of them having 1-3 boards, all of us can ride up to 20 proper boards a season


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I was originally going to get hold of a Rome Blur as soon as the '21s came out, but it looks like Rome has discontinued them. Not sure what's replacing it or whether it'll be at all similar.

Now I'm eyeing the Fullbag Diamond Blade.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> The Pentaquark has arrived.
> Compared to my UNW8 a bit softer torsionally, same stiffness nose to tail.
> Way stiffer than the Surfari.
> Unfortunately that’s all I can say for the next several months ☹
> ...


That’s a beautiful board.....


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Donutz said:


> I was originally going to get hold of a Rome Blur as soon as the '21s came out, but it looks like Rome has discontinued them. Not sure what's replacing it or whether it'll be at all similar.
> 
> Now I'm eyeing the Fullbag Diamond Blade.


The Fullbag was on the short list but these are not available in Europe.

The successor of the Blur is the Speed Freak.








Rome Speed Freak 2021


The 2021 Rome Speed Freak is a pedal to the metal ride that lives up to its name. Bursting out of the gates is this all new racecar of a snowboard, gassed up and ready to hit warpspeed and give you the ride of a lifetime. Boasting a directional twin shape that charges hard in both directions, a...




www.melbournesnowboard.com.au





I wished they’ve changed their graphic guy. They’d sell way more.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Speed Freak looks like 2 boards in one. Just flip bindings around and you have another board.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Speed Freak looks like 2 boards in one. Just flip bindings around and you have another board.


2 rental boards. But I’d like to ride Capita Kazu upside down.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> 2 rental boards. But I’d like to ride Capita Kazu upside down.


Didn't really mean the graphics or riding upside down, but I see the uglyness.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeahti87 said:


> The Fullbag was on the short list but these are not available in Europe.
> 
> The successor of the Blur is the Speed Freak.
> 
> ...


Looks like they have "softened" the tight radius at the contact points a bit so it probably won't be quite so good in really icy conditions but maybe better in powder.
Very interesting that they have a 154 Wide.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

BTW, once Korua wraps it in metal it’s mine ?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> BTW, once Korua wraps it in metal it’s mine ?
> View attachment 153307


They also have a Dart split and a Dart 164 coming next season. I highly doubt they are going to put metal edges on their concept line though.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> They also have a Dart split and a Dart 164 coming next season. I highly doubt they are going to put metal edges on their concept line though.


Yup, it’s in specs ‚Edges: P-tex’, that’s ‚once’ 
Buy it out without the edges this season guys so they move it to the regular line and I can grab mine haha


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I’d love to have a Blindgänger or an Obelix but I simply don’t have access to that kind of pow.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

They claim p-tex edges have enough bite for hardpack. I wonder how they would take to a beating in the trees? I just ran through repairing p-tex edges in my mind. It would definitely complicate your board maintenance. I can imagine the repairs popping out easily. Maybe all the chips and indents would serve as a form of magnetraction.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I haven't had a problem with no edges, but where I ride it there's just a few short stretches of groomers. It bites well enough aslong as there's still some corduroy. Not that you have any reason to ride it there.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> Yeah, when you can't go ride: BUY MORE BOARDS!


Hmmm... dunno... id rather ride, lol. Received my brand new Lady Lion exactly a week before everthing here begun to shut down. It now hangs on the wall for a loooong looooooong time, loooong days to stare ar it and wonder.... I will find out if it's the wrong size too late to swap it to a smaller one


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

neni said:


> Hmmm... dunno... id rather ride, lol. Received my brand new Lady Lion exactly a week before everthing here begun to shut down. It now hangs on the wall for a loooong looooooong time, loooong days to stare ar it and wonder.... I will find out if it's the wrong size too late to swap it to a smaller one


Maybe ask the producer if they let you swap size since of the situation?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeahti87 said:


> *The Fullbag was on the short list but these are not available in Europe.*
> 
> The successor of the Blur is the Speed Freak.
> 
> ...


@Mig Fullbag gladly ships to Europe  I have a Supernaut here in Sweden. It's one of the best boards I've ever ridden especially on hardpack and ice despite its length.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> ?
> View attachment 153421


Well ... 
Congrats I guess!
Just quickly googled the board, it does not look like your regular board type, the price must have been real good!
What size did you get?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Well ...
> Congrats I guess!
> Just quickly googled the board, it does not look like your regular board type, the price must have been real good!
> What size did you get?


156. A good deal indeed but more to shift a Capita to good conditions freestyle quiver spot. Now I can part with the Mercury and Kazu to make some space for an all mountain board that grips better on icy shit. With the Asymulator I don’t care, not gonna be my do-it-all conditions board anyway. I’m not into sodo maso activities like practising freestyle on ice. I wanted Capita’s pop and lightness for the easiest work on my lacking spins.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Buy a new one by pretending I will sell a few others...I cannot say I never heard that excuse...


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

That’s way my quest has not ended, I need to look for another board


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

that topsheet is sick! that waist width though.....


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

16gkid said:


> that topsheet is sick! that waist width though.....
> View attachment 153422


True, I don’t expect full Euros on it. A freestyle quiver slot. Pretty much the same width at the inserts as the Mercury 157 (+/- 1 mm).

Something like that:


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Ehhhh, I'm not a huge fan of capita but I'm stoked for you. The only model of theirs that has really spoken to me is the Arthur Longo mercury. 

On the note of boards though... Anyone have a rec on a good rcr style board with edge tech? 154-156ish?
Hoping to pick up something on sale!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Ehhhh, I'm not a huge fan of capita but I'm stoked for you. The only model of theirs that has really spoken to me is the Arthur Longo mercury.
> 
> On the note of boards though... Anyone have a rec on a good rcr style board with edge tech? 154-156ish?
> Hoping to pick up something on sale!


I like their pop, lightness and base speed honestly. Just like I like other brands for carving, edge hold, dampening etc.

RCR with edge tech - most of Yes, Jones, Niche and Rossi boards.
What kind of board? Or just a board to buy on sale cos others are gear whoring? ?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> I like their pop, lightness and base speed honestly. Just like I like other brands for carving, edge hold, dampening etc.
> 
> RCR with edge tech - most of Yes, Jones, Niche and Rossi boards.
> What kind of board? Or just a board to buy on sale cos others are gear whoring? ?


Yeah, fair enough. I had a pretty bad experience with a capita rep out once and it soured me on them. I'd still hit up a demo day or something. I just feel like their graphics are a bit too try-hard 99% of the time which is why the longo mercury is so awesome.

Re:board...
Honestly just looking for an ice stick. I can't say I've really had any issues with my omni on ice because the RCR profile is pretty camber dominant. But it may be nice to try something else. I guess I should maybe just keep my eye out for something used, but half the time stuff is either too beat or people have no idea what resale value should be. Some dude locally is selling a set of 10 year old cartels for 200 bucks and refused to be talked down at all when I was looking for a set of binders to throw on a board I was selling lol.

My current list of considerations for boards include a split lol. That and I'm tempted by some of the friggin ish endeavor has haha.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

The Stranda Bowlrider looks really nice. Built on the Tree Surfer without the swallowtail.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't really know how I'm going to justify buying another board for next week...


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Yeah, fair enough. I had a pretty bad experience with a capita rep out once and it soured me on them. I'd still hit up a demo day or something. I just feel like their graphics are a bit too try-hard 99% of the time which is why the longo mercury is so awesome.
> 
> Re:board...
> Honestly just looking for an ice stick. I can't say I've really had any issues with my omni on ice because the RCR profile is pretty camber dominant. But it may be nice to try something else. I guess I should maybe just keep my eye out for something used, but half the time stuff is either too beat or people have no idea what resale value should be. Some dude locally is selling a set of 10 year old cartels for 200 bucks and refused to be talked down at all when I was looking for a set of binders to throw on a board I was selling lol.
> ...


I see your point. Did you own one or just a pushy cocky rep or what? Curious about your feedback.
I actually like their graphics. The Asymulator has ok topsheet for me, not a rental-level design at least, it has some shiny particles in the laminate like the Kazu and Mercury 2020. The 2021 looks sleek.

I’ve tried to find the Spring Break Twin 2018 with that blondie. That nipple would have made strapping more fun. An incentive to try more grabs. Feminists triggered. But sold out.









On the board you are looking for - directional or twin? A daily all mountain driver for icy conditions or a more specialized one?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

That's exactly the kind of try hard design I hate. My omni is one of my favorite graphics because it's mostly black. The black base is awesome. Signals tailgunner is another favorite because that wave is rad. 

When I think of capitas graphics what comes to mind is... 
"you're not punk and you're not fooling anyone". 
Ymmv ya know? 

I'm actually semi interested in the arbor Iguchi pro camber... Might see if prices drop a bit or is I can find a solid used one.

I feel like a used board might be a good idea for this purpose since an ice board is going to get beat on.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I like either sleek graphics (like Endeavor, Korua, Salo Assassin Pro 2020 or the new BSOD or Asymulator for 2021, 2020 Custom X) or the ones like 2019 Greats/Orca, 2018 Spring Break, 2020 and 2021 Rossi Sushi etc.
No dull, rental-like graphics please.

What about the Aviator from Jones. These come cheaper than the Guch.
@zc1 has been very positive in some older discussion about its carving and ice grip.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'd take the Aviator over the Iguchi pro in any terrain, and the Iguchi pro is a good board. That's not an insult to the Iguchi pro. It's just a nod to the Aviator.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So has anyone tried a Kessler Spectra or the Cross?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

So what's next. Fruit boot setup?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Buy a new one by pretending I will sell a few others...I cannot say I never heard that excuse...


I actually sold two boards this season, one of which I never even rode!


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> That's exactly the kind of try hard design I hate. My omni is one of my favorite graphics because it's mostly black. The black base is awesome. Signals tailgunner is another favorite because that wave is rad.
> 
> When I think of capitas graphics what comes to mind is...
> "you're not punk and you're not fooling anyone".
> ...


We’ve already talked about Signal boards, but I never caught which year Omni you have.

Is it the 2019? I friggin’ love mine. There something about that 95% matte black.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m looking at hopefully picking up both the Burton Kilroy Directional and the Rome Powder Division MT.

I just need to decide which to spend money on, and which to wait to buy until I can sell a board lol


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

God I just love this board... 









AMPLID - Jean Nerva - Zero G Chamonix


AMPLID Jean Nerva Very limited edition dedicated to disappear snowboarder Jean Nerva




www.zerogchamonix.com





When I bought my Pencil it was between the JN and the Pencil.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

No slide!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

zc1 said:


> No slide!


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> God I just love this board...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a cool shop for looking at boards. Great selection.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So for a while I was sure I wasn't going to get something else for this upcoming season. No idea how the season is even turn out... I still have my Slush Slasher that I only rode for one day and my First Call 151 that I haven't even mounted bindings to.

Still can't get rid of the itch about that board with the longer effective edge...

Itching for the Stranda Cheater 170, Fullbag Diamond Blade and the Korua Bullet Train.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The stuff I currently have in my closet I didn't get a chance to ride that I'm eager to get on are the Will B1 and Nidecker Tracer. Also eager to spend more time on the Stranda Shorty and Signal Wow. And if things go well and get rolling, some new stuff no one has ever seen or heard of.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I did ride the Stranda Cheater and the Stranda Tree Surfer for a couple of short runs last season. The Tree Surfer was very easy to ride, but I never really got the Cheater to work. Mostly because there were too many skiers around and it was super hard for me to dodge them on that long edge. Maybe with a bit of practice it would be easier. The couple of turns I actually managed to get right were awesome though. It was like riding on rails.



Nivek said:


> The stuff I currently have in my closet I didn't get a chance to ride that I'm eager to get on are the Will B1 and Nidecker Tracer. Also eager to spend more time on the Stranda Shorty and Signal Wow. And if things go well and get rolling, some new stuff no one has ever seen or heard of.


You'll have a great time on the Tracer


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> I did ride the Stranda Cheater and the Stranda Tree Surfer for a couple of short runs last season. The Tree Surfer was very easy to ride, but I never really got the Cheater to work. Mostly because there were too many skiers around and it was super hard for me to dodge them on that long edge. Maybe with a bit of practice it would be easier. The couple of turns I actually managed to get right were awesome though. It was like riding on rails.


I might get the Pipeliner if I'm not getting a new splitboard. Wanna have one more go at it first though.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> I might get the Pipeliner if I'm not getting a new splitboard. Wanna have one more go at it first though.


The Pipeliner looks great. Do you have a place where you can demo it? I was going to try to get to a demo event again this coming winter, but I'm not sure if there is going to be one.

There's no way I could get on a Bullet Train but maybe I could still try the Stranda boards this early winter. I rode the Cheater 170 and Tree Surfer. The Tree Surfer and the Bowlrider I feel I could buy without another demo, but I'm not getting a Cheater or a Pipeliner without riding it again.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Strandasnowboards.com is updated with new models...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Strandasnowboards.com is updated with new models...


Their "shorty" is offered in a 169! It's shape looks great. Love that diamond tail. I'd love to try a tree surfer too.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> Strandasnowboards.com is updated with new models...


gah.. no 158 descender split? that board would have been perfect. now i have to test the others on my list before i buy


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> gah.. no 158 descender split? that board would have been perfect. now i have to test the others on my list before i buy


There’s 161 and 162 wide...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I couldn't resist


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> View attachment 154735
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist


What is it? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The_Stigs said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Korua Otto Plus


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I admit I'm a Korua fanboi and this was maybe not the wisest purchase of my life... the Bullet Train...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

whats in the booooooxxxxxx



Edit: Box has been revealed. That board looks like it hurts lol. Awesome.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I admit I'm a Korua fanboi and this was maybe not the wisest purchase of my life... the Bullet Train...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154736


Whoa! You’ve finally made a leap. Cool, we’ll have someone on this forum with the Bullet Train 👍


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't know... I'm already having panic attacks. It's like a death plank.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

You'll be fine!

...or you wont 

Take a pic of the camber profile if you can.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> You'll be fine!
> 
> ...or you wont
> 
> Take a pic of the camber profile if you can.


Don’t bother him, he should be squatting now😁


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Posting up some pics comparing it to the Pencil and the Tracer...

The board is stiff, especially torsionally. And also feels heavy. The Tracer feels a little like a noodle compared to it. It's about 275mm over the front inserts and 270mm over the back. The edge is long but not crazily long and it looks like it has enough tail on it.


----------



## sdmooseman (Oct 15, 2020)

That Bullet train looks beautiful and is on my shortlist. I also tend to prefer a more carving style board myself. I picked up three new boards this off-season: 

163 Kessler Spectra
163 Nidecker Carbon Spectre
156 Jones Project X

I had my first day on the hill this season at Snow Summit yesterday and took my old reliable T6 to ride in the morning and get my legs back and switched to the Kessler in the afternoon. Holy crap the Kessler board is unbelievable. It is fast, damp, carves effortlessly, and ironically, is easier to ride and more forgiving than my T6. I'm not even sure now if I will keep the Nidecker (but probably will) as I'm jonesin for my next Spectra ride.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

sdmooseman said:


> That Bullet train looks beautiful and is on my shortlist. I also tend to prefer a more carving style board myself. I picked up three new boards this off-season:
> 
> 163 Kessler Spectra
> 163 Nidecker Carbon Spectre
> ...


Both the Kessler Spectra and the Nidecker Spectre have been on my radar. Passed on the Nidecker because of its narrow width and the Kessler because of its price. The Bullet Train wasn’t cheap, but I already own and like the Pencil and like the sidecut.

Congratulations on getting those boards


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@Snowdaddy your quiver makes me want to blast AC/DC until my ears bleed and I’ve run out of PBR. I like PBR


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @Snowdaddy your quiver makes me want to blast AC/DC until my ears bleed and I’ve run out of PBR. I like PBR


I do feel I lucked out on some of the purchases I made. When I bought the Pencil + it was perhaps a little above my riding level, but it was still a blast. I suspect maybe the Bullet Train is like that...

Hoping the Bullet Train is as fun as it looks.... I'm very happy with the Tracer and the Pencil for different reasons. I feel like I want to own a Stranda Cheater and a Fullbag Diamond Blade at some time, but for now I think the carving part of my quiver is sort of full.

There's +6C and rain in the nearest resorts and Covid makes it a little difficult getting away on longer trips, but I've mounted up my First Call 151 with my Flux XF and the Bullet Train with the Genesis X. Trying to get away sometime after Christmas Eve. Haven't managed to get to a shop to mold my Photon step ons yet  maybe I'll do the old rice in a sock trick... as it is now they are way too tight over the top of my foot to use.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So I had the first go at my new First Call 151. I set up my Flux XF at +21/-6.

I rode the Bullet Train just before I hopped on the First Call and oh my god the First Call felt boring. It just felt totally off and was no fun at all. I made two runs and then took it back to my car and tried the bindings at +27/+6. Turns out maybe I've gotten too used to Positive angles, because now the board was a blast.

It has enough of a tail to do carves, you can slide around side hits (even if I hardly leave the ground) and it's fun with a bit more snow. Didn't feel particularly washy even if the snow was useless and there was a lot of ice.

I get why Salomon discontinued this board and the big brother, the Sick Stick. It's weird having three different sizes of the same board and every size is just so different in how it rides. And on two models... I'm sure the new Dancehaul fills this gap when this board disappears.

But for me... the First Call 151 might be my new go to board for messing around on small resorts when I want to be able to zip in and out of the trees with my kids.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So I put in some more laps on my First Call 151. The board is cheap but the quality seems to be ok. The board is a lot of fun to ride. Edge hold is ok for what it is. It's a small radius and the board is soft so you can't push it too hard at higher speeds, but at slower speeds it carves really well.

I really enjoy Salomon's quadrilizer sidecut. It's great for entering turns but also fun going out of them. I'm not entirely sure, but I think it's a shorter radius towards the nose and tail with a longer radius between the feet.

I'm a heavy guy so I manage to bend this board a little too much sometimes, but the nose is short so at least the nose isn't really folding. More that the turning radius gets ridiculously small because the board just bends too much. It's tempting to get the First Call 151 or the Sick Stick 157 before they disappear.

I now have some great boards I can ride. The First Call 151, Nidecker Tracer, Pencil plus and the Bullet Train. I may keep my Slush Slasher and try it later in the spring, but I don't really chomp at the bit to get on it.

Riding the First Call 151 made me think more about getting a board that sits between it and the Tracer. Probably a cam rock board. Nose for pow and rockered tail for easy turning in forest snake runs with the kids. Not too stiff for low speed carves and easy turning at slower speeds. Not too wide either... so not a short fat. Maybe a sidecut between 7 and 8m.

I've been thinking about the Salomon HPS Taka x Wolle or something like that. Maybe even a Jones Mindexpander (not ultra). Or maybe a short Dupraz. It doesn't have to epic in powder, but at least ok.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm starting to resemble this thread and I don't like it.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm starting to resemble this thread and I don't like it.


What did you buy now?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> What did you buy now?


I wish I could say that I bought nothing.

But it involves setting up a max price on an auction and being shocked when the next best bid was just 3 bucks below mine. Oy vey.


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

I just bought a Nitro Cannon 173 yesterday and took it out in some soft groomers today. So much fun. Such a nimble board that has a really great edge and sidecut.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Hahha @WigMar you should trade your surfer for one!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

The_Stigs said:


> I just bought a Nitro Cannon 173 yesterday and took it out in some soft groomers today. So much fun. Such a nimble board that has a really great edge and sidecut.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That thing looks awesome. Nimble for a 173..... what are your stats?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I bought an otto :/


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Scalpelman said:


> That thing looks awesome. Nimble for a 173..... what are your stats?


I had the full pink one aka Big Pink. It was a wet noodle. Like a cambered jib board at 158-159 but with a giant nose and tail. Sold it after half a day in slush. 
Have now the 203 Giant Pink and is stiffer. A nicer ride overall.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

ridethecliche said:


> Hahha @WigMar you should trade your surfer for one!


For me the Surfer is a way better board than the Cannon will ever be. Had both in similar conditions and kept the Surfer.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So... season is long over and as predicted it sort of sucked. I managed to get a few really nice days though. Some of them up in a Swedish resort called Ramundberget. I got to demo some really nice boards at a shop at a place called Osthang. Super nice guys and awesome snowboards in their shop. I didn't buy anything new because the boards I rode just overlapped my current boards way too much.

I still have my:

First Call 151
First call 162
Slush Slasher 151
Tracer 161
Pencil plus 164
Bullet Train 160

Of these boards the Pencil and the Bullet Train are the ones I don't want to quit riding. The Tracer is nice but there are other boards out there that I wouldn't hesitate to get instead.

So boards that I'd really would like to own are the Stranda Shorty and the Tur Buteo. I don't ride enough to have them and still ride my Pencil and my Bullet Train though... so maybe not. Then again... The Stranda Shorty carves like a dream (for my type of riding) and the Tur Buteo was something like a mix between a Pencil and a Bullet Train. They are definitely on my wish list.

I've been thinking more seriously about getting something that could replace my First Call 151, Slush Slasher and Tracer. The First Call is lightly too wide and sensitive to weight on my front foot since I'm heavy. It has a tight radius and it has a tendency to fold on the nose unless I keep the balance a bit to my rear foot. I don't ride the Tracer as much as I used to. Mainly because the Bullet Train and the Pencil is too much fun.

So... maybe I should get a Dupraz 5'5 and do a traveling quiver of Dupraz 5'5, Pencil plus and Bullet Train.

I've also been looking a bit at the Salomon HPS Takaharu Nakai.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Found a Cheater 170 on sale at nearly half price. So tempting 

That board is really something else…


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

It’s a deal, you have the space in the quiver and you’ve been lurking this board. Take it. If I had 6 boards I’d be buying another 6 on sale now.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> It’s a deal, you have the space in the quiver and you’ve been lurking this board. Take it. If I had 6 boards I’d be buying another 6 on sale now.


The want factor is higher than the need factor on that board... and I think I would need a 170 wide or the 177.

Last time I demoed the Cheater 170 we didn't get along in the heel side carves... but as the brand owner so eloquently put it: It's a me problem rather than a board problem.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Next season I'm going to try to get on the Descender. Every Stranda board I've tried so far has been very nice, but so far the Shorty is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> They also have a Dart split and a Dart 164 coming next season. I highly doubt they are going to put metal edges on their concept line though.


This didn't age super well 

So, I'm starting to go into winter buy mode now that summer is over and there's no use in buying boards with wheels on.

Next stop an all mountain board.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So after going to a test weekend I feel I have to give a plug for some boards.

The snow was in mostly man made and not very good quality. There was some ice but the biggest issue was lumps of ice and skier moguls. Some parts of the small slope had nice firm piste. I weigh over 100 kg so most boards were too small for me, but I rode a few good ones.

Salomon Dancehaul: I really enjoyed riding this. Tried the 157 and it didn't feel particularly wide. Playful and easy going. Nice turns but more of a play around board than a carving board at my weight. It was easy riding bad conditions on it. All in all a really fun board.

Stranda Descender: I rode the 161 and it felt like the right size for me as an all-mountain ride. If I was doing big freeride lines I would maybe want a longer one. Super stable but also very easy to turn. Felt like it could ride anything. The rocker in tip and tail made it feel loose but not washy or squirrelly. Riding wise my favorite Stranda board just ahead of the Shorty. A perfect freeride/all-mountain board. Very nice edgegrip and stable but fun on edge. Compared to the other Stranda boards it's not very good looking but it rides super nice. 

Tur Pluv: I started riding the 164 and just sliding of the chairlift I felt it was too much board for me. I tried the 159 and it felt a lot more my size. For better conditions I might have enjoyed the 164... I don't know. The Pluv is really nice. Maybe not as mindblowing as the Tur Buteo, but still very very nice. The Pluv could probably serve as a one board quiver for me. They say high performance board playful riding... I'd emphasize high performance and not playful. At least not at my riding level. 

Tur Bubo: I was going to try the Buteo 157 since I rode the 162 last Februari and the 162 was too much board for me. Since the Buteo 157 was already on someones feet I decided to try the Bubo just for the hell of it. Absolutely not expecting it to be my kind of board. One footing into the lift line I was commenting on how squirrely and unstable it was. Flat with rocker in nose and tail. It's not really my kind of board. Or so I thought. The Bubo just blew my mind. So much fun to ride. Surfy... easy... fun... not terrible edgehold. Turns large or on a dime. Fun to get on edge and do laid back carves when the snow is ok and on mellow groomers. Maybe I'm a bit too heavy for this board, but I had a lot of fun riding it. I didn't want to give it back and if they had offered to sell it to me I'd have bought it right then and there. They are going to do other sizes in the future, but I think I'm going to buy this board anyway.

Jones Stratos: I rode the 159 and it felt too small for me but it was a very nice board. Easy to ride and very playful at that size. Definitely going to try to try a bigger size when I can. I liked this board over the Frontier.

Fullbag Supernaut: Not a board that would be easy to find. I borrowed Unsuspected's board for a lap. Super stable and easy to ride. Awesome edgehold and very fun to put on edge. A board that was just something you could jump onto and ride. A real shame they aren't doing boards anymore. One of the nicest boards I've tried.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So... I ended up buying the Tur Bubo... rode it for about a week in various conditions. Super fun, definitely being a part of the quiver now. Been scratching my head trying to come up with a reasonable travelling quiver.

I'm waiting for my next Tur snowboard to arrive so for now I'm sort of done on the purchase front.

Next on my radar for boards is the Tur Buteo, the Noserider and the Pocket Rocket.


----------

